# Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg



## Sir_Nobs_of_rone_II. (11. Juli 2010)

*Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

Hey Leute
Da ich mich auf mein informatik studium vorbereiten möchte, wollte ich mit dem Programmieren schonmal starten. Ich kenne jedoch keine Foren die Anfänger bei Fragen unterstützen bzw. die speziell dafür ausgerichtet sind.
Kennt da jemand vielleicht eines oder zwei?
gruß


----------



## boerigard (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

C/C++ Forum :: Index
War vor Jahren mal eines der besten. Will nicht damit sagen, dass es das heute nicht mehr ist, aber ich war seit Jahren nicht mehr dort. Kann sich ja geändert haben.
Im Info-Bereich sind auch Tutorials verlinkt:
c++.de :: Index


----------



## Sir_Nobs_of_rone_II. (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

Ahh Danke
Werd mich gleich mal umschauen


----------



## Icke&Er (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

suche im inet mal nach c++ Scripts, da gibs ne Menge und die sind teilweise echt gut 

MFG


----------



## Puepue (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

Bisher habe ich hier immer sehr gute C++ Unterstützung bekommen und das erste Jahr mit einem Durchschnitt von 1,4 geschafft


----------



## Hydroxid (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

kauf dir ein buch. da ist wirklich alles am besten beschrieben genau für das programm und genau die sprache mit der du programmieren möchtest. außerdem muss man nicht immer um zu lernen den pc an machen. kannst einfach aufklappen un lesen!


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

…und selbst, wenn man den Computer an hat: Man hat mit einem Buch den ganzen Bildschirm für andere Dinge frei. Wenn man etwas lernen will, sind Bücher einfach das Mittel der Wahl.


----------



## Autokiller677 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

Kann ich bestätigen. Ich hab zwar mit Programmieren weniger zu tun, aber dafür viel mit Linux. 
Am Anfang hab ich auch versucht, mit dem Inet auszukommen, aber mit einem Buch geht vieles einfacher. Einmal kann man einfach mal lesen und denkt sich "Hey, das probier ich morgen mal aus" und zum anderen kann man auch mal was nachschlagen und braucht sich nicht für alles Lesezeichen zu setzen.
Zudem baut ein Buch meist aufeinander auf, im Internet findet man nur Howtos zu einzelnen Sachen und dann macht man etwas neues und stellt fest, dass einem noch die ein oder andere Grundlage fehlt.
Noch dazu hat man im Internet oft Versionsunterschiede (ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das bei C++ was ausmacht, bei Linux nervts schon mal), ein Buch beschreibt anhand einer Version und gibt schon mal einen Hinweis, was bei einer anderen Version anders ist.

Und der gewonnene Bildschirmplatz ist auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Bauer87 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

Bei ANSI-C++ macht es keinen Unterschied, aber verschiedene Compiler können schon etwas ausmachen. Außerdem schreiben viele kein reines C++, sondern steigen gleich mit Microsoft- oder GNU-Extensions ein.

Und dann gibt es halt noch andere Unarten, die man im Internet findet. So ist es bei Terminalanwendungen für Windows modern geworden, einen Befehl „system("pause")“ zu nutzen, um das Terminalsprogramm nicht aus einem Terminal starten zu müssen. Ist halt ein sehr hässlicher Hack, aber im Internet wird sowas oft als gegeben hingenommen.


----------



## Progs-ID (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

In Bezug auf Bücher kann ich dir die vom Markt & Technik-Verlag ans Herz legen.


----------



## nahkillo94 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Suche How to tutorials und Foren für C++ Einstieg*

Also ich habe mit den Büchern von GalileoComputing (Galileo Computing - Bücher und Video-Trainings zur Programmierung, Administration, Virtualisierung und Softwareentwicklung) begonnen und die haben mir wirklich weitergeholfen. "Einstieg in C++" wäre schonmal ein guter Anfang. Um mal reinuschnuppern, hier ist das Buch als Website, aber als Buch isses besser, man kann die Bücher auch später als Nachschlagewerke benutzen. 

Ansonsten wird einem hier im Forum immer sehr schnell geholfen und auch beliebt ist das Entwickler-Forum: Entwickler-Forum. Da bin ich auch aktiv und da wird einem alles Idiotengerecht erklärt und vor allem sehr schnell geantwortet.


----------

